# Spire Ridge Reptiles, Midgham - Still Trading?



## Rich. (May 8, 2010)

Hi folks,

Just wondering if anyone knows if Spire Ridge Reptiles is till going? I haven't been over there for quite a while and just tried giving them a call but the number I have for them (0118 971 2936) is no longer recognised.

Any info would be appreciated.

Cheers

Rich.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Gone bust.


----------



## Rich. (May 8, 2010)

Thought that might be the case. Sad to see it didn't work out for Phil, he's a top guy.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think phil went long before it went bust, Stuart was looking after it after phil went


----------

